# Wheeler Co



## seabear2 (Oct 23, 2006)

I went up to Wheeler Co for opening day.  Saturday morning got off to a nice start. I saw 3 does just after daybreak.  Soon after that a nice 6pt came out. Sunday 
afternoon I went back to the same stand and saw 4 does and 1 spike.  Lots of deer activity but not much rut sign yet. We had 2in of rain Sunday also


----------



## seabear2 (Nov 13, 2006)

11-9  Hunted gator creek in a prime location in the a.m and saw a 7pt and a doe.  Not much going on.

11-10  Back in the same stand in the am and saw 1 doe and 2 small does

11-11  Same stand in the am and did not see anything

There was a 14pt killed in the county that will score 150+.


----------

